# Info on rod needed!



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a wright McGill denco 6' .part # b- 1360w
Any info like year and where to get restore parts would be great , thanks!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Stuff sent:yes:


----------

